# Identify This Omega?



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

This was brought to me this morning by a colleague.

I don't have anything to open it up with to find out anything about the internals, nore would I want to attempt to.

But if our collective knowledge could shed some light on what it appears to be.....

Pictures of a Omega

caseback stamped with "Omega Watch Swiss Made" and 18k 0.750, same stamp on the inside of the clasp, along with Omega symbol.

signed crown too.

manual wind.

Any ideas?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What size is it?

It looks something like this one:










This one is from the Ladies' collection of 1970. It's a good bet that the movement is a cal.620 "Superflat", with 17 jewels.

Later,

William


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

28mm wide, 30mm long

7mm deep case.

it's a bit more angular than that one though, which made me think it might be a knock-off, especially as it says 'Seamaster' on the face.

How do you get the back off these sort of things, given there are no notches etc to grip it with?

Any more info?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry I know this isnt helpful but that is one ugly watch imo.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

IMHO we've seen some ugly watches here, and that doesn't come close to taking the prize.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Javaman365 said:


> 28mm wide, 30mm long
> 
> 7mm deep case.
> 
> ...


It's not likely a fake, there would be little payoff in counterfeiting one of those.









That back should pry off with a very thin blade. Have a look at it with a loupe, you may find a recess for the blade, in the back itself.

Later,

William


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> It's not likely a fake, there would be little payoff in counterfeiting one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% fake, I am afraid. Omega has never marked casebacks on the outside with hallmarks like that. The dial script is poor too. The movement will be low jewel. Nothing, whatsoever, Omega about any of it. Guaranteed.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I would agree its definately hooky in Italy it would have had Swiss assay marks.

steve


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

got the back off.....

mechanism has "OMEGA" in black lettering, not stamped into it, but printed.

Stamped with "17 SEVENTEEN JEWELS"

this is the movement in question....

Movement

There are not markings on the inside of the caseback.

Assay marks....well, with a very poor jessops 8x magnifier, there is another marking on the clasp, alongside the 18k and 0.750 stamps - it's not entirely clear what it is, though it looks like ION/ICN/IUC (backwards "c") or NUI or CO1 - all depends on the way you look at it. Unfortunately, given it's location, taking a clear picture is impossible with a camera phone through a magnifier....

Does this make it more likely to be a knock off, given it's rather....er...."aesthetically challenged"...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ewww... that's not good at all. A genuine 620 is a tiny golden work of art. That does not look Omega at all.

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Javaman365 said:


> mechanism has "OMEGA" in black lettering, not stamped into it, *but printed* .
> 
> Does this make it more likely to be a knock off...


Afraid so


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

mutley said:


> Javaman365 said:
> 
> 
> > mechanism has "OMEGA" in black lettering, not stamped into it, *but printed* .
> ...


100% fake ive got a similar gents one with same markings looks good until you open it been in a box full of watches for years as i dont do anything with it


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

It's really ugly! Check the ref at omega.ch


----------

